# Tivo Hack S1 Question



## scott408 (Jun 13, 2001)

Still have my old S1 tivo. Currently it set to record things from the RF in. I remember when vesion 3 of the software came out there was a option or hack to let it record from the Video RCA, S-video in also by turning to channel 0. For example lets say we want it to record some dvd for later viewing. Turning to chanel 0 doesn't work and gives me the Bluescreen

Is there a better option than me setting up a dual guid (i.e. Cable/Satalite) or some sort of hack I can do. thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The CH 0 thing let you just watch the inputs. You need to do a fake satellite box setup to record from them.


----------

